# Bacon Wrapped Scallops



## Emely333 (May 1, 2011)

Bacon Wrapped Scallops  

Ingredients :

24 large real scallops, cleaned
12 slices of bacon, cut in half 
Salt 
Pepper 
Garlic Powder

Directions :

1. Preheat broiler.
2. Combine 1/2 tsp. salt and 1/2 tsp. pepper with 1 tsp. of garlic powder. 
3. Wrap scallop with bacon strip and secure with toothpick. 
4. Sprinkle salt mixture on scallop. 
5. Place in broiler for 5-8 minutes. 
6. Serve.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 1, 2011)

When I make this I use thin sliced bacon and microwave it for a minute.  Otherwise the bacon does not get done enough for me.


----------



## Emely333 (May 2, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> When I make this I use thin sliced bacon and microwave it for a minute.  Otherwise the bacon does not get done enough for me.





I put backon in the oven and brush it whit oil betwen backing it , and then i wrapee scallops with the toothpick and its great beacuse they are noth to backen but crusty...


----------



## GB (May 2, 2011)

Why do you bother brushing your baon with oil? There is so much fat in it already.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> When I make this I use thin sliced bacon and microwave it for a minute.  Otherwise the bacon does not get done enough for me.



Good idea. I was thinking the bacon wouldn't be done enough for me in that recipe. I bet that microwave/thin sliced bacon trick would work with other stuff too.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2011)

If you like bacon wrapped seafood you should always give the bacon a headstart, but since I like limp bacon too, and don't mind *slightly* over cooked shrimp or scallops, I usually don't bother. I can handle an over cooked shrimp if there's bacon wrapped around it, since you are pretty much masking the the shrimp or scallop anyway. But that's my taste.


----------



## Emely333 (May 3, 2011)

GB said:


> Why do you bother brushing your baon with oil? There is so much fat in it already.




Because for me is better its crispy and i dont use much oil just little to brush them that they dont get dry ....i like it this way


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2011)

You can use "regular" bacon as long as you cook it halfway before you wrap it around the scallop.  Nothing worse to me than an overcooked scallop. They turn into a pencil eraser with protein.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 3, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> You can use "regular" bacon as long as you cook it halfway before you wrap it around the scallop.  Nothing worse to me than an overcooked scallop. They turn into a pencil eraser with protein.


One thing worse than overcooked scallops is undercooked bacon


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> One thing worse than overcooked scallops is undercooked bacon



Hear, hear!

I've been know to unwrap the bacon on a filet mignon and throw it away, because it was undercooked.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> One thing worse than overcooked scallops is undercooked bacon


 
I agree. You really have to be on top of your game to wrap bacon around something that cooks quickly. You can't get tunnel vision with just the one food item.


----------

